# Dream Hunts



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Since i grew up in AK and have ties all over the state, I don't really want to hunt up there. Africa would be nice, but I'm not 100% sure its what I would like. 

I would love to do a spot and stalk hunt for bears with recurve or long bow, but I doubt many of the people I would want to have go with me would like that.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Since i grew up in AK and have ties all over the state, I don't really want to hunt up there. Africa would be nice, but I'm not 100% sure its what I would like.
> 
> I would love to do a spot and stalk hunt for bears with recurve or long bow, but I doubt many of the people I would want to have go with me would like that.


I'd go with you anytime. 
I'd like to go to Africa also.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

kodiak island alska grizzly bear


----------



## swagler85 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would have to say a red stag hunt during the rut


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Right now mine would be a backpack in elk hunt or a Alaska caribou hunt.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Since i grew up in AK and have ties all over the state, I don't really want to hunt up there. Africa would be nice, but I'm not 100% sure its what I would like.
> 
> I would love to do a spot and stalk hunt for bears with recurve or long bow, but I doubt many of the people I would want to have go with me would like that.


ill come along
as long as i get to pack a .357casul


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> ill come along
> as long as i get to pack a .357casul


IMO no handguns for bear protection. 12ga or rifle for me


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

a big horn sheep of every species that is my dream hunt and dream goal.
i perfer dessert big horn:teeth:
and for all of you guys who say caribou in alska. waste of a hunt. those things are stupid as dirt one of my buddies through rocks at the little bulls to scare them away and they did nothing


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> a big horn sheep of every species that is my dream hunt and dream goal.
> i perfer dessert big horn:teeth:
> and for all of you guys who say caribou in alska. waste of a hunt. those things are stupid as dirt one of my buddies through rocks at the little bulls to scare them away and they did nothing


I know caribou are stupid, but its harder than you would think to hunt them. They live in the remotest state in the US and cover a large amount of land


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

a giraffe. it wouldnt be hard to see where it goes down!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i wanna go out west and kill a big bull elk or muley...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> i wanna go out west and kill a big bull elk or muley...


If you come to Alberta, I can help you get a 190+ muley!!!

For me, I would like a big Alaskan moose. Also would like an elk and bighorn


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> If you come to Alberta, I can help you get a 190+ muley!!!
> 
> For me, I would like a big Alaskan moose. Also would like an elk and bighorn


hearin that 190+ is gettin my blood pumpin! thats a big ol boy!!


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Gotta be moose hunting up in Alaska with my bow, I wanna shoot one of those beasts up close and personel


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> IMO no handguns for bear protection. 12ga or rifle for me


XXBuck?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> XXBuck?


I personally load with a 00buck as the one in the chamber and slugs to follow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone heard of a .577 tyranasour??


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Bucket list: 
Dall Sheep 
Alaska Yukon Moose
Rocky Mountain Bighorn
An above average Canadian Mule Deer
New Mexico Elk
Quebec Caribou

Me pulling any of these off with a bow would be tough.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I want to kill a elephant lol


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

a 350+ bull elk or a 200+ muley

and an alligator gar that is longer than i am tall


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i would either go moose hunting in alaska or canada or go to arizona and go on a guided elk hunt, that and I would somewhat want to g spot and stalking mule deer and pronghorn.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> IMO no handguns for bear protection. 12ga or rifle for me


I'd go with the 500 Smith and Wesson Magnum!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bigfoot 
But seriously my list would be 
1. Moose hunt in Canada
2. Elk hunt in either Montana or Colorado
3. Giraffe, Kudu, and zebra in Africa

All these with my Dad


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> a big horn sheep of every species that is my dream hunt and dream goal.
> i perfer dessert big horn:teeth:
> and for all of you guys who say caribou in alska. waste of a hunt. those things are stupid as dirt one of my buddies through rocks at the little bulls to scare them away and they did nothing


hmm...Your buddy is from cali isint he?......or he is just full of it....Either way he has no clue what he is talking about.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Since i grew up in AK and have ties all over the state, I don't really want to hunt up there. Africa would be nice, but I'm not 100% sure its what I would like.
> 
> I would love to do a spot and stalk hunt for bears with recurve or long bow, but I doubt many of the people I would want to have go with me would like that.



That would be great, of course it would be in Alaska but if you were to bring a recurve up here i could put you on some bears for sure!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

A huge whitetail or mule deer


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I personally load with a 00buck as the one in the chamber and slugs to follow


sorry OObuck is what i meant


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> hmm...Your buddy is from cali isint he?......or he is just full of it....Either way he has no clue what he is talking about.


I would have to go with you on that one. Saying that I have never seen a caribou in really life. I just don't think many animals are "Stupid", some more then others but not many are "Stupid"

I told one of my dad's buddys I wanted to kill a Pronghorn with my bow. He told me that would be so easy with a bow. "Them pronghorn (Stink gout as he would call them) are so stupid they will run 30 yard from you all day long". Best part is, he has never archery hunted ANYTHING before. He doesn't understand Archery=Hard. 

I told him on the Montana trip I just wanna get one, gun, bow anything I don't care (tags are really hard to draw in AZ, REALLY HARD). Once again I get the "Why do you wanna shoot a no good Stink gout". I said "It doesn't have anything to do with you, I wanna hunt what I wanna hunt"


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the offers to go with on the bear hunt, i looked at some recurves last night as a matter of fact.


Now I can't speak for the caribou in the interior of AK, but the ones out by king salmon and dillingham aren't the brightest bulbs


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Thanks for the offers to go with on the bear hunt, i looked at some recurves last night as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> Now I can't speak for the caribou in the interior of AK, but the ones out by king salmon and dillingham aren't the brightest bulbs


Hehe....Yea I know what you mean.......We have 3 herds out here including the 40 mile herd.....They really arent that dumb, when it comes to people thinking they are, it is because they use 4 wheelers and chase them accross the wide open ranges here and eventually get close enough to shoot one, now stalking them is a whole different ballgame....But then again 90 percent of the hunters that come here all have some sort of motorized vehicle to chase them around in, But I guarantee throwing a rock at 1 { im not sure why you would}.....They wont just stand there, unless it is in the middle of the rut, then they can be dumb just as much as deer and elk in the lower states.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

cali hunter said:


> a big horn sheep of every species that is my dream hunt and dream goal.
> i perfer dessert big horn:teeth:
> and for all of you guys who say caribou in alska. waste of a hunt. those things are stupid as dirt one of my buddies through rocks at the little bulls to scare them away and they did nothing


Caribou aren't stupid. 

Frankly I'd like to go after anything with one of my longbows. I'm heading to FLorida after graduation this year, and hogs and invasives sounds like a dream hunt compared to next to no deer and a couple squirrels.

Dream hunt though? Tough one. In no particular order...

1. Kodiak Bear
2. Bull elephant (I'd like to be the first white man to bag a bull elephant with a selfbow)
3. Crocodile
4. Shark

I'm sure there are more, and as I said anyhting that's either dangerous or large and abundant and I'd love to give it a go. THose are just the expensive, dangerous ones (all with a selfbow on the ground).


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

kegan said:


> Caribou aren't stupid.
> 
> Frankly I'd like to go after anything with one of my longbows. I'm heading to FLorida after graduation this year, and hogs and invasives sounds like a dream hunt compared to next to no deer and a couple squirrels.
> 
> ...


how do u shoot a shark from the ground:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

10gblevins02 said:


> how do u shoot a shark from the ground:wink:


Good point:lol:.

Hmmm... you shoot up at an angle and drop the arrow onto it?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Good point:lol:.
> 
> Hmmm... you shoot up at an angle and drop the arrow onto it?


Well that would make for an interesting hunt!!:archery:


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd have to go with huintin Elk in Montana.Or moose in I dont know where.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Good point:lol:.
> 
> Hmmm... you shoot up at an angle and drop the arrow onto it?


I know 
it is just like shooting asian carp
Shoot quick!
But i think i will pass and stay on the porch:baby:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

.577 Tyranasour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EVqT3XEzss


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive seen a lot of those videos
i have come to the conclusion that most of them are office workers from the big city that havent ever seen 7 trees within the same acre. 
i dont think most of them know what they are doing
and i dont no if the Arabs cant speak english and the lab guys thought it would be funny to have them shoot it or what...well it worked it is funny
the best guy of all the guy that shoots the 700 nitro 
pulls up shoots it and sets it down like he was shooting his grandpa's 22
then the guy in the back comes up and hits him in the shoulder


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowBoy78 said:


> I know
> it is just like shooting asian carp
> Shoot quick!
> But i think i will pass and stay on the porch:baby:


I'm... drooling:devil:

I'll shoot one form my pirate ship.


----------



## twood04 (Feb 22, 2010)

i'd like to take a nice texas whitetail with my bow.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

lets see..... elk or caribou


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Dream hunt*

I wanted to shoot a red stag my hole life.


----------

